# Worldmark Seaside



## easyrider (Jul 8, 2011)

Has anyone stayed here this summer durring the renovation ? If so, what did you think ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## LLW (Jul 9, 2011)

You are probably looking for personal opinions, but here's a factual update on WMO, with pictures:

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=30990


----------



## cruisin (Jul 9, 2011)

I am at Seaside now, not bad at all, all pools and hotubs open, working on the front units on both sides, so not a lot of noise in courtyard pool area, some noise during workdays, They are working on the unit next to us, drilling is loud, but not constant, does not look like they work on weekends at all, next summer will be worse when all work will be inside the horseshoe, probably very loud. It has definitely not wrecked our stay at all, and would come again this summer under the same conditions. 75 rooms, over a 1/4th of resort is off line, so easy checkins, less crowded pools etc, so that is actually a wonderful perk to the situation.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I might request rooms away from the front of the building. Maybe the center building.


----------

